# BeeQuick



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

Mann Lake sells 8 oz bottles for aroud $13, or by the gallon.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

There it is, thanks Bev


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

All the best, Mr. Steppler. I got it from mann lake, and was never sorry. I absolutely love the stuff. All thumbs up from me.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Im going to look into it again. I was not allowed to use it a bunch of years back because of some kind of issues with honey contamination.,? 
I want to use it for pushing bees out of brood boxes during my split and queen excluder rounds. If it isnt as hot as the BeeGo or HoneyRobber is, it should be easier on the bees, Im thinking.


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

I think that it is alot easier on the bees than the harder acid chemicals. It can sometimes take a bit longer to get the bees to leave the brood, but they will eventually. Too long and they will abscond.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

on a nice sunny 25 degree C day, how long would it take to push the bees down off brood through one box?
how does the stuff work on a 32 degree C day? Does it flash the bees like BeeGo does?


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

When I remove bees from honey supers, I use BeeQuick as much as I can. BeeQuick only works well at about 70 degrees Fahrenheit and above, the warmer the better. Temps below that, I use a blower.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

You will definitely want a sunny day. If you are using fume boards, the radiant heat on those tops helps volatilize the stuff. Also, for the past couple of seasons I haven't been able to get it in gallons. Only ever seems available in the small container.


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

Yeah, we normally just buy a handful of the small bottles.


----------



## TWall (May 19, 2010)

Ian,

I'm not sure if it will push bees off brood or not. I use it but, on cooler/cloudy days it takes longer and is not as effective.

Tom


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

BeeGo does, but I find it real harsh especially working during warmer days and pushing bees into singles. They tend to run out of the entrance and beard badly.


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

Use the bee-go on towels that cover the hive. Start with 3" of the top, along the end bar on one side open. After the bees have moved down some completely cover the top. When you get down to the last super or 2 and the bees seem to run out of the entrance uncover the end bar side again. When it is cool and the bees are slow to leave puff smoke under tye towel. I tried bee quick a few years back when the temp was above 70°F and I found it worthless.


----------

